# My Favorite Music From Various Genres...(w/ YouTube clips)



## RollTide (Jun 12, 2009)

Just got bored/stoned, and thought I would make a little list. Here are my thoughts on who I love to listen to, and who is just flat out talented in my opinion:

*Dave Matthews Band* is amazing when you are stoned. By far my all time favorite band. His lyrics are so deep and powerful, not to mention the music just sounds absolutely amazing. If you arent really a fan, or havent heard him much, listen to his LIVE music. His music sounds better live, and he is an amazing entertainer on stage, and provides the audience with an awesome, unique experience. I have personally never heard a singer that can hold a note like Dave can. He just does some amazing things with his voice, and he truly gets into his songs. He often has some killer stories too that he tells. Seriously, DMB is 10000x better live. His light show guy provides a very trippy experience that goes great with his music. His new album, "Big Whiskey and the Groogrux King" is very very good as well. The new CD seems more about the lryics, and a dedication to his long time friend and bandmember (and AMAZING saxophonist), Leroi Moore, who recently died in September during tour. To be honest I could go on and on and on about Dave, but Ill just let you hear him if you havent already:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn4TgXyfG6o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnq2wi664yc 
....I feel wrong only giving 2 songs, because I personally could not even narrow it down to my top 10 favorite Dave songs.

On a completely different note, *Lil Wayne* is awesome when you are high. I love lightin up a blunt to Weezy. Good beats, and good lyrics. Many people dog his lyrics, but I love them and personally think that he is very talented when it comes to lyrics. He claims he doesnt write any lyrics, that everything is basically what he feels when he hears his beat (not saying he freestyles everytime, but that he makes the beat, then raps what he feels). His mixtapes are where his best music is, but Tha Carter II and III were both very good. The way he carries himslef and talks about himself makes him so much more of a badass to me. I dont care that he might not be a true "gansta". I know he has been rich since he was like 14, but that doesnt change how talented he is. Personally, I would rather a man just rap about killing, ect., rather than actually doing it, and then rapping about it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQuxvkInjcw


*Emimen* is surprisingly very good when you are high too. The man is a poet more than a musician. Not someone I really enjoy listening to alot, but I just love the way he gets his message across, and you cant deny his remarkable talent. In his new album, "Relapse", he seriously takes you to his own world where there are no rules, and really shows you the dark side of life (listen to "Stay Wide Awake"). He is an absolute genius when it comes to his lyrics and flow. When you listen to him dont think of him as a rapper, bc I truly believe the man is a poet. He is pretty hard to follow though cause he goes so fast. I love to have his lyrics up on my comp and follow along as I listen. He is a sick dark man, but the way he can make you feel about the world is unreal. He seriously moves you if you follow his lyrics. Like the way Dave Matthews can make me feel so happy and good, Eminem will make you feel hatred and anger toward a cold evil world. Insane.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bTXOJ0p5nA -Stay Wide Awake
http://www.metrolyrics.com/stay-wide-awake-lyrics-eminem.html - Lyrics to Stay Wide Awake

Techno-wise, I really like *Perpetual Groove*. I know they arent as techno as others, but they are really good. Songs like "Teakwood Betz" and "TSMM" are both very trippy songs to listen to when stoned I love just turning all the lights off, playing P-Groove and either setting my iTunes to the visualizer or just closing my eys and taking it all in. Their music is real instruments, which makes the music more amazing. It isnt crap made on a computer like alot of techno (which is why I dont consider P-Groove true techno, which Im not a fan of). For me, the songs all seem to have a meaning, even without lyrics, and they all make me personally feel really good and happy, as they seem to send a peaceful vibe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsYrBZqucpE

Finally, *Widespread Pani*c is really good too. Like Dave Matthews Band, they have a unique sound that is very moving. With their deep lyrics, they are sometimes hard to understand, but high or not, I just love their sound. I havent seen them live yet, but I am going to see them live with Allman Brothers, which should be absolutely amazing, seeing as they are both great jam bands from different generations. I just love the way they jam so smoothly. Theya re just a great jam band, that like Dave Matthews Band, is hard to choose just one or two songs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44g_XdtveEM&feature=related

Anyways, let me know what you think about these, and feel free to flame away at my favorites, but lets see what your favorites are too. Jut try to provide some details about the band rathe just saying, "Dude, those people suck, I like ____ bc he is better". I was hoping this could be more of a discussion with intelligent comments about music, and not just a bunch of lists (thats why I made a new thread for it).


----------



## RollTide (Jun 13, 2009)

Man, I was pretty interested in what everyone thought. I figured alot of people would have input, and you know, kinda pitch their favorite music. Who knows what band you might read about and come to love....oh well.


----------

